# Aging nicely....



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought these when they were first released (can't remember when now). I smoked a few and put the rest to bed for a while. I had one tonight and it was very nice. Very different from the first few I had.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I've not had one of these but I hope to soon.
Actually this is one of the only CAO's I've never smoked.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoked the one you sent me from the Make a Wish thread, and I am guessing it was from the same box, and boy I was surprised, it was a nice smoke. I had read so many bad reviews, I was worried, but I really really enjoyed it!

Thanks!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking to a box of those, What size is it? The Prana?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you know I feel bad I havent had one of these yet couse the mixed reviews they recieved and thats something I usually wont do if I could find them localy I'm gonna pick one up and give it a try. I do admit I absolutely love the box and would love to make someone a trade for one but I'm sure if you have the box you love it too. wee my search will begin for one tomorrow.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I had one of these, and I thought It was a really creamy smoke..very nice, But i didnt think it justified the pricetag.. IMHO


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nicely done on the photos. Thanks!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I smoked one at the serious party and must say it kinda yanked, but then was gifted one a few weeks back and I would say it was quite good.
I have had some minor issues with CAO but for the most part they are a fine smoke and I will continue to feed them. One of my next buys will be a box of those mx2s. Some brother gave me 1 not long ago and it was so good I had to pass on dinner.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> you know I feel bad I havent had one of these yet couse the mixed reviews they recieved and thats something I usually wont do if I could find them localy I'm gonna pick one up and give it a try. I do admit I absolutely love the box and would love to make someone a trade for one but I'm sure if you have the box you love it too. wee my search will begin for one tomorrow.


Jitzy, it's yours. CAO Vision Humi on the way. I will send it out tomorrow. You will have to replace the humipack though because it had dried out. I have been looking for a home for it for a while now. It is a great humi by the way.

I will send you the DC# in the morning.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Jon, glad you liked it!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Never had--was going to pull the trigger on a box after reading some positive press but decided to wait for a single to decide


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

never had one, but they look awsome


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

What a great burn!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Jitzy, it's yours. CAO Vision Humi on the way. I will send it out tomorrow. You will have to replace the humipack though because it had dried out. I have been looking for a home for it for a while now. It is a great humi by the way.
> 
> I will send you the DC# in the morning.


you are amazing how accurate is your wish list?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never had one


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Have one in the testerdor amongst 130 other smokes I have never tried.....


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I am still resting mine.. I will give it a try in a couple of weeks.. Looks good though..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I had one and it was great! I have only one left, and it is going to sit for awhile for sure!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Its on the list of things to try


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome show of brotherhood. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Joe, I sent it DHL. Should be there by Friday.

Tracking # 8882674054


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i guess i'm one of the many thats never tried the Vision. i hope to try one soon


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Well done Jon. 

The Vision was the first "group review" Stogie put together. I had one as part of that review and bought only one other about a month later (couldn't get my hands on any others). Now that it's been resting for a year I need to pull it out and compare against my original review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Jitzy, it's yours. CAO Vision Humi on the way. I will send it out tomorrow. You will have to replace the humipack though because it had dried out. I have been looking for a home for it for a while now. It is a great humi by the way.
> 
> I will send you the DC# in the morning.


PRICELESS!!!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Pure white ash amazing. Let me ask you, how long exactly have you aged them. sorry if I missed it im on a phone.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yet to have one, but I keep meaning to!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

serenomike said:


> Pure white ash amazing. Let me ask you, how long exactly have you aged them. sorry if I missed it im on a phone.


I can't remember when they were first released but I snatched up a box when they did. Maybe Bigfoot can help out with that question.

Brian ? Any idea ?


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i had one within the fist month or so of release dates thanks to a great BOTL here, it was enjoyable, not my fav but good. what differences did you see after the long age?


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> I can't remember when they were first released but I snatched up a box when they did. Maybe Bigfoot can help out with that question.
> 
> Brian ? Any idea ?


Do you have like anything approximate, because of how nicely the ash is burning I think they're aged pretty perfectly. I would like to age mine around the same time...happy smoking


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree Jon! I grabbed mine as well when they came out...only a handful. Heard horror stories....so I didnt touch them at all. Now 8+ months later or so, maybe even close to a year....broke one out for a CAO event at Atlantic...and wow....VERY NICE! Happy I waited. Now the America is another story. Probably the worst CAO I ever had.....horrible...and I am not alone.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I agree Jon! I grabbed mine as well when they came out...only a handful. Heard horror stories....so I didnt touch them at all. Now 8+ months later or so, maybe even close to a year....broke one out for a CAO event at Atlantic...and wow....VERY NICE! Happy I waited. Now the America is another story. Probably the worst CAO I ever had.....horrible...and I am not alone.


I went down to my shop to check one out, and even the kid who worked there told me not to waste my time. So its been close to a year?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I agree Jon! I grabbed mine as well when they came out...only a handful. Heard horror stories....so I didnt touch them at all. Now 8+ months later or so, maybe even close to a year....broke one out for a CAO event at Atlantic...and wow....VERY NICE! Happy I waited. Now the America is another story. Probably the worst CAO I ever had.....horrible...and I am not alone.


Interesting my Capo di Tutti Capi-
(inside joke) I had a CAO america and REALLY enjoyed it... Haven't had the pleasure of a vision yet though  Perhaps the reason I enjoyed the America so much is because it was being smoked while I was hanging out with my brother over a couple of beers on Monday. We live on opposite sides of the country right now, so I thought the America would be a special stick to smoke while we caught up with each other. I think the surroundings in which you smoke a stick have a LOT to do with how much you enjoy them.
Scott


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

the Vision was announced at the 2006 RTDA and starting shipping Dec 06.

Right now they are smoking great. The America's have improved greatly with age, the boxes shipping now are really good.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> the Vision was announced at the 2006 RTDA and starting shipping Dec 06.
> 
> Right now they are smoking great. The America's have improved greatly with age, the boxes shipping now are really good.


Thanks for the info Brian and I agree on both. Both just keep getting better.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Jon or Brian what if anything would you compare it to? also if I do find any (not having luck but was only able to get to one place so far so I should be able to find them) are the still making them or are they all from 2006?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Jon or Brian what if anything would you compare it to? also if I do find any (not having luck but was only able to get to one place so far so I should be able to find them) are the still making them or are they all from 2006?


You should have one by Friday. I threw one into the Vision Humi as well as some others that jumped in the box before I closed it.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

serenomike said:


> I went down to my shop to check one out, and even the kid who worked there told me not to waste my time. So its been close to a year?


Mike was from the RTDA!!!!!!!!! Aged it that long! No offense Brian...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Interesting my Capo di Tutti Capi-
> (inside joke) I had a CAO america and REALLY enjoyed it... Haven't had the pleasure of a vision yet though  Perhaps the reason I enjoyed the America so much is because it was being smoked while I was hanging out with my brother over a couple of beers on Monday. We live on opposite sides of the country right now, so I thought the America would be a special stick to smoke while we caught up with each other. I think the surroundings in which you smoke a stick have a LOT to do with how much you enjoy them.
> Scott


 I agree with the surroundings aspect as well!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> You should have one by Friday. I threw one into the Vision Humi as well as some others that jumped in the box before I closed it.


cool I can't wait.

ps dont forget to bunker down yourself I hope your wishlist is up to date:biggrin:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> cool I can't wait.
> 
> ps dont forget to bunker down yourself I hope your wishlist is up to date:biggrin:


I spend a lot of time in my basement to prevent getting injured. I will be alright.


----------

